# Come on Monday!!!



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

Monday audoban opens up and i cant wait!! shouldonly have to skip the 8 oclock class since last year we had our nine and were home by 930!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Will miss this hunt for the first time in years. Just like opening day. Do not think the G&F ever put out a news release this year?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

deacon said:


> Will miss this hunt for the first time in years. Just like opening day. Do not think the G&F ever put out a news release this year?


Thats a good thing! Lat year I was on a different one, and Holy! It was WWIII I was scared for my life! Getting peppered from every direction over the rolling hills.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

With a jillion pheasants everywhere in the state...Why do people get excited about hunting the refuges? I don't get it...Its not like you can't limit out just about anywhere...


----------



## nd_gunslayer (Aug 9, 2004)

I went down there today.....i will not go back. Probably the most scared i have ever been... it was like hide and seek. Everyone go walk out in the dark and then walk right at each other and see we gives first. DUMB


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

nd_gunslayer said:


> I went down there today.....i will not go back. Probably the most scared i have ever been... it was like hide and seek. Everyone go walk out in the dark and then walk right at each other and see we gives first. DUMB


Thats my thoughts!


----------

